# Truckfest @Ingilston, Edinburgh



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I took a trip out to Truckfest @ Ingilston yesterday. Some amazing vehicles with lots of care and attention bestowed on them.
Now I would never call myself a photographer in anyway, but thought Id share the photos anyway. Any comments gladly welcomed.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

And a few more....


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

some nice pictures mate


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pictures - I remember going to this with my Dad when I was a kid. He used to work for a big truck dealer in Leicester and we used to go on all the manufacturer stands - as a kid I loved it. To be honest, would probably still love it today. 

Thanks.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the "smokey and the bandit" paint job.

Mut have taken some time and skill to do that.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Great stuff :thumb: Love those spiked wheelnut covers on the Kenworth, wouldn't suit my van much though... The condition of some trucks is amazing given how hard they work and how time consuming the things must be to spruce up to show standard. Nice to see the Harris and Miners, and as it later became Brian Harris trucks, used to see them up and down all the time.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

great photos,being an ex trucker i love the photo of the daf xf(scottie)


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

I love a good truck.

The photos in the middle with the stunt rider were like one of those flick books as I scrolled down. Made me chuckle.


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Ahh mate i went to Peterborough this year and been countless times before, was the Ice Road trucker's truck there this time?? Some of the work is amazing, got to give them full credit. Nice piccie's too.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

That may have been my cousin who was in charge of the W H Malcolm 'Mack' wrecker. He works for Malcolm's and was due to take a truck to that show on Sunday so I'm presuming that's the one he drove.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

diesel_dog said:


> Ahh mate i went to Peterborough this year and been countless times before, was the Ice Road trucker's truck there this time?? Some of the work is amazing, got to give them full credit. Nice piccie's too.


Rik was there the 2 days but only at certain times, didnt see the truck.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Franco50 said:


> That may have been my cousin who was in charge of the W H Malcolm 'Mack' wrecker. He works for Malcolm's and was due to take a truck to that show on Sunday so I'm presuming that's the one he drove.


Could have been, although Malcolms had about 20 trucks there. Various ages, tippers, wrecker units, tractors, etc.


----------

